# Is this an expensive plumbing quote?



## Butterball (3 Nov 2009)

Hello guys,
I'm building a 3000 square foot dormer bungalow in midlands location.
I've recieved this quote for the plumbing:-

150,000 BTU oil condensing boiler
R900 Outdoor oil tank
500 litre buffer tank
300 litre stainless steel hot water cylinder with integrated solar coil and immersion.
UFH in ground floor with all controls etc
8 rads with thermostatic valves throughout the first floor
Booster set to pressurize hot and colds
300 gallon cold water storage tank
18 tube solar panel system
Installation of all sanitary ware.
All of the above commissioned and tested.

Total cost - €26,500 inc vat
Do any of you guys know if this is a reasonable price?


----------



## Cat101 (3 Nov 2009)

Looks very pricey to me.. but them I'm not a plumber.
I'd advise you get as many free quotes in as you can..
I recently had to call a plumber out and he came out the same day..
This time last year I would have been waiting ages for a plumber!!
There isn't that much work going at the moment so you should get a competitive quote.


----------



## mercman (3 Nov 2009)

That price is including VAT !! Not a bad price. I would say that you should get the price down by around 3k. Bear in mind I'm no plumber !!


----------



## DavyJones (3 Nov 2009)

Does the price include VAT?

Is the contractor supplying everything except bathroom ware?


----------



## mercman (3 Nov 2009)

Butterball said:


> Total cost - €26,500 inc vat



There you are Davy. Included


----------



## DavyJones (3 Nov 2009)

mercman said:


> There you are Davy. Included



Damn me and my lazy reading 

€23,350 isn't sounding too bad. I'll give a rough breakdown when I can.


----------



## bmm (6 Nov 2009)

Remember to include another few thousand euros for kingspan insulation under the underfloor heating and many plumbers want this layed before they arrive. Your electrician is also going to want a couple of hundred to hook up all the temp stats in all the rooms, chasing and setup on the controller. No mention in the quote for a controller needed to control your 3 zones (downstairs, upstairs, water).e.g  .So another couple of hundred there.

I'd get a price without the ufh. If it's allot cheaper, then maybe forget about ufh. The price quoted above looks like peak building boom prices.

Buyer beware, there are always extras bills at the end of the job from many plumbers ( explain at the start that any extras need to be flagged and quoted before the work starts). Good luck.


----------



## Meathman99 (6 Nov 2009)

Would it be a good idea when responding to questions regarding quotes that the respondant give a basis for their opinion.  "Looks like peak building boom prices"  is it possible to give much more than a guess without knowing brands being used, size shape of house, also whether an SEI grant will be recouped.


----------



## njk1 (24 Nov 2009)

sounds a tad expensive


----------

